# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  mt-DNA of British people

## motatalea

there are some Issues i have noticed them on british people and i really want to know the solution
1- Is that right that Scottish ,Irish ,Welsh and English have the same mt-DNA and autosomal DNA ?
2-Is that right that German mt-DNA and autosomal DNA are the same as dutch ,English,Scotish and Irish people?

----------


## Maciamo

No. Autosomal DNA varies from person to person. Even people in the same family have different autosomal DNA. But in general the geographic variations are clinal, so that the further away two regions are and the more different autosomal DNA will be.

You can see the basic differences of mtDNA in Europe here. The deeper you look into subclades and the bigger the regional differences (which is logical because deeper subclades correspond to more recent mutations).

----------


## motatalea

> No. Autosomal DNA varies from person to person. Even people in the same family have different autosomal DNA. But in general the geographic variations are clinal, so that the further away two regions are and the more different autosomal DNA will be.
> 
> You can see the basic differences of mtDNA in Europe here. The deeper you look into subclades and the bigger the regional differences (which is logical because deeper subclades correspond to more recent mutations).


ok do you think that they will discover a new subclades from mt-dna or not?I mean Did they reach to the last subclades for every mt-DNA haplogroup ?

----------


## Maciamo

New mtDNA subclades are found every month. More and more people take the full sequence test, so it's easy to find new mutations. 

You can download the latest mtDNA tree on phylotree.org to have an idea of how big it has already grown. There are hundreds of subclades and this is only based on under 6000 full sequences. Once there will be 100,000 sequences, we could expect many thousands subclades.

----------

